# Long Island



## joey67 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi,
I am new to the forum.
I was curious to know if there are any support groups in Nassau county, Long Island, were I live.
I am looking for a way to make friends with people that I can relate to.
Any information would be greatly appreciated!
Thank You,
Joe


----------



## Sesshomaru (Sep 28, 2005)

Whats up. Sorry, I know nothing about support groups, but I thought it was interesting that you live in nassau cause I live in suffolk. We are so close lol.


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

Also nearby.


----------

